# 125 lbs at 45 Doesn't Look Like...



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

125 lbs at 35. This morning I stepped on the scales and saw I'd met my goal weight of 125 lbs.--down from 145 on Dec. 1st. What an anticlimax. I know I'm smaller. The scales say so. My old clothes are falling off of me. But I look in the mirror and it's not the 125 lb body I was expecting. At 35 years old, 125 lbs looked way better...

From the waist up, I'm lean and muscular, and DEFINITELY don't look like I need to lose ANY more weight. From the hips down, it looks like the same old body: like a pear balanced on two large marshmallows.  I'm trying to focus on the positive: I'm exercising and feeling great. I've developed healthy eating habits. I've cut out caffeine. I'm just going to keep at it and maybe the bottom half will eventually look more toned. (A healthy "fake" tan will help!) But I can't help wondering: If I lose just FIVE more pounds, will THAT make a difference in the bottom half???


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Rose is probably on to something...
I've known several people who've hit goal weights that were still kind of "flabby" (floppy, mushy...I dunno how to describe it). But, after a few more months of regular exercise and muscle toning they tightened and firmed up. 

Maybe give yourself some time and patience. 


But that said, congrats on your accomplishment!


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Lol.. just wait til you are 55.

I've recently come to the realization that I will never have that sleek 110lb, 25yr old body again. Even if I reach my goal weight, I will still be saggy and flabby in certain places. I'm ok with that. 
:grin:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm just not going to think about it. 125 is aLONG ways away, atm. 

as is 35. sigh. 

I think I'll go have a bottle of wine and a bag of cookies. .... okay okay. A glass of water and a bag of carrots


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Theres no way I can look like I did at 45 or even 50, but I can look a darn site better then I do now. I just want to look better in my clothes and not feel like my chin has no edge to it. I am 67 and thats okay. Why not be the best 67 that I can be...


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Good job!
I too will never have the hard body I once did , I just wish it was not quite so soft. Especially my tummy. When some one figures out how to firm that up please let me know.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

steff bugielski said:


> Good job!
> I too will never have the hard body I once did , I just wish it was not quite so soft. Especially my tummy. When some one figures out how to firm that up please let me know.


In order to keep seeing progress, I kept having to make changes in my diet and exercise. I.E., as I got smaller, I had to reduce caloric intake in order to have a calorie deficit. I didn't keep a food diary or strictly count calories, but I had a good idea of what I was consuming. Another thing was that I kept having to challenge myself in the exercise department. In the last few weeks I've added the 30 Day Shred, and I can REALLY feel that! Steff, have you tried it? I don't have a tummy problem--I have a thigh problem--but that DVD could really help with the abs.

I forgot to mention this, but another disappointment is that very few people have even noticed that I've lost weight. Twenty pounds, for pete's sake! It must be a testament to my ability to disquise my figure flaws.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

You're right about having to reduce calories as you lose weight, to keep losing. I was at a plateau for 2 or 3 weeks and I looked at the chart in my Alli book, and saw that I needed to reduce caloric intake. Of course more exercise helps, but for people like me, that are disabled, there's only so much I can do before the pain or fatigue stops me. So I try to be a little more active in working in the yard, and reduce calories and fat intake (again!).


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, congrats on the loss! Concentrate on how much better you feel not on what you see in the mirror. 
When I was at my lowest weight several years ago I still felt fat. 
hang in there and don't get discouraged.
Pam


----------



## kendall j (Mar 30, 2007)

Are you doing any weight training? High rep, low weight exercises like lunges, squats, etc. can help tone up your lower body without causing a lot of muscle growth (high weight is what makes huge muscles if you are worried that weights will make you look like a body builder). It's not too difficult and you can do it at home. All you need is a few different pairs of dumbbells. 5 lbs. up to 20lbs should do for toning work.

Kendall


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually, even heavy weights won't give women the physique of a body-builder unless they're actively working at it. We don't have the right hormones. :shrug:


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

I agree with weight training as an answer balanced with cardio and some flexibility work. It's natural to lose muscle mass as we age. And that's why as we age, we may weigh the same but look different. It takes a concerted effort to keep or regain muscle mass. I'm 47 and have weight trained most of my adult life. Sometimes more and sometimes less. And it DOES make a difference! I lift as heavy as possible in the 8-10 rep range and I am not big and bulky. It's unusual for women to get bulky because most of us don't have enough testoterone. High reps/low weight burns calories more than it makes a real difference in muscularity. My husband and myself are just about to finish our first 90 day round of P90X and that shook things up enough to actually see some new results/improvements. I was skeptical about P90X to begin with. It IS possible to have your old body back if you want it enough. : )


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Audrey said:


> I agree with weight training as an answer balanced with cardio and some flexibility work. It's natural to lose muscle mass as we age. And that's why as we age, we may weigh the same but look different. It takes a concerted effort to keep or regain muscle mass. I'm 47 and have weight trained most of my adult life. Sometimes more and sometimes less. And it DOES make a difference! I lift as heavy as possible in the 8-10 rep range and I am not big and bulky. It's unusual for women to get bulky because most of us don't have enough testoterone. High reps/low weight burns calories more than it makes a real difference in muscularity. My husband and myself are just about to finish our first 90 day round of P90X and that shook things up enough to actually see some new results/improvements. I was skeptical about P90X to begin with. It IS possible to have your old body back if you want it enough. : )


Man! PX90 is scary hard core! Congratulations on getting through it! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks, Cindy! It was really tough the first month even though we were used to working out. It's hard to push yourself as hard as a trainer would. I look at Tony in P90X as our trainer! lol

Beachbody.com has other programs such as P90, Slim in 6, Chalean Extreme that are designed for the new exerciser and can be a stepping stone to P90X if anyone is interested.


----------

